# [SOLVED]problem mit xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

## PuresChaos

moin 

ich habe folgendes problem beim emergen von xorg, er streikt bei xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 (anscheind die base) ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pswsemantics.o     -lfl  -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: c
> ...

 

kernel is der 2.6.11.2

unter bugs.gentoo.org hab ich schon geguggt, nichts gefunden (oder ich hab die falsche suchbegriffe verwendet ^^)

bin für jede anregung dankbar  :Smile: 

mfg PuresChaosLast edited by PuresChaos on Wed Apr 06, 2005 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Welche USE-Flags hast du?

----------

## ro

emerge unmerge opengl-update;USE="xv" emerge xorg-x11;emerge opengl-update

^^das hat bei mir funktioniert. warum weiß ich nicht (is mir aber auch egal  :Wink: 

----------

## PuresChaos

danke für die antworten... hab an den use flags nichts verändert....

der inhalt meiner /etc/make.conf ist folgender

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

//

edit hat leider nichts gebracht der befehl ging auch net  :Sad: 

----------

## mcs

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: c
> 
> annot find -lfl
> ...

 

Da muss noch ein wenig geflext werden:

```
emerge flex
```

Gruß,

MCS

----------

## PuresChaos

danke hat geklappt  :Smile: 

----------

